
Show HN: GuiLite – UI framework for all platforms - idea4good
https://github.com/idea4good/GuiLite
======
saagarjha
> GuiLite can work with other languages(e.g. Swift, Java, C#)

This looks like it's 100% C++, so how are you planning to get it to work with
Swift?

~~~
untog
Swift can interop with Objective C code, no? It is a bit of a cheat since it's
not Swift native, but should work in all environments Swift runs on.

~~~
RyanZAG
Without native bindings, you'd still need to write all the UI code in C, and
then you could use Swift interop to call your C function that does the layout.
That's not what most would think of as Swift support if you're writing C.

